# Hedgehog Cheese Grater



## Beanie (Jun 9, 2010)

Came across this and couldn't help but share it 

http://www.designboom.com/contest/files/egelimage.jpg


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

:lol: That's cute! lol


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Unique  I would like to get one of those!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I've seen that before and if it ever comes into production, I'll have one and then my kitchen will have to switch from cows to hedgehogs. :lol:


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Anyone else think that the grated cheese would look like quills?


----------



## Amy1024 (Mar 18, 2010)

Too bad my family doesn't like to eat cheese. :|


----------



## Beanie (Jun 9, 2010)

Sela said:


> Anyone else think that the grated cheese would look like quills?


 :lol: agreed!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I agree too!


----------

